# 3rd Quarter TUG Resort Review award winner!



## TUGBrian (Oct 26, 2006)

The winner of the Best 3rd Quarter 2006 Review Award is *Judy Hesselbacher *for her review on The Leisure Club International at New Orleans - Bonapartes Quarter. Congratulations to Judy and all the other 1000+ members who won the resort review awards.


----------

